# RootzWiki Exclusive Stopwatch



## smccloud (Jun 15, 2011)

I have decided to release a RootzWiki edition of my Stopwatch app. Removed all ads and added a link to RootzWiki in the menu. Just unzip the attachment and install.

View attachment 215


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

YAY!!! I love exclusive releases by nice devs! Thanks


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Won't unzip for us.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Unfortunately, it won't parse


----------



## smccloud (Jun 15, 2011)

I will look at it tomorrow. Doesn't work for me using tapatalk









Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## smccloud (Jun 15, 2011)

Try this one.

View attachment 225


----------



## smccloud (Jun 15, 2011)

Since for some reason attachements aren't downloading right, please visit http://android.smccloud.com/StopwatchRootzWiki/

I have to have the file linked from a page on my host due to my host (sorry).


----------

